# Edgewater /Oak hill shrimping report



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Went the other night....

came back with 1/2 Gallon = 2.5 lbs. cleaned


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

jigmaster said:


> went the other night....
> 
> Came back with 1/2 gallon = 2.5 lbs. Cleaned


----------

